
Rowena Kincaid: Cancer patient attacks Facebook over 'censorship' - nkurz
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/rowena-kincaid-cancer-patient-attacks-facebook-over-censorship-a6843746.html?
======
dawnbreez
It's kinda silly to remove everything that even hints at sex. Sex exists; if
you don't want your kids finding out about it, maybe you should find something
kids-only for them to do.

It's doubly silly that Facebook pages for posting nudes exist, but this lone
image of a nipple is somehow too lewd.

